

Avoid Eating At These Spots in San Francisco (Heatmap of 2013 Health Violations) - hackerews
http://www.graf.ly/user_graphs/101

======
BeccaCory
This is kind of gross to think about - the FInancial District, which is FULL
of red, is supposed to be one of the classier areas to eat around the city?
Right? I mean what about all the business lunches that go down here?

~~~
hackerews
It's one of those things you almost don't want to know the truth about.

